# Timeshift Demo Problems



## CollegeStudent8 (Dec 10, 2007)

I just downloaded the timeshift demo for the Pc and when I try to load it a box appears in the upper left corner of my screen and then dissappears. I updated my driver and everything and it still won't load the demo properly. I need help..


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

list your full system specs.also have a run through the follow these steps first link in my sig.


----------



## theman007 (May 21, 2008)

Yeah i got the same problem when i click install 
little box came up and dissapear
but nothing happen
I'd try clicking it many time still it's the same :4-dontkno


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

theman007 - System specs please. Pharoah's already asked to them.


----------



## Muchacho NL (Aug 1, 2008)

I have the exact same problem with the Retail version.
Install works fine, running gives a window that immediately disappears.
My specs are A-Ok.

Ran through all the 10 steps in your sig's first link.
I even did the System Requirements Test.
I passed for the minimum.

CPU
Minimum: Pentium 4 or Athlon XP or better
You Have: AMD Athlon(TM) XP 2600+ PASS 
CPU Speed
Minimum: 2 GHz
You Have: 1.53 GHz Performance Rated at 2.60 GHz PASS 
System RAM
Minimum: 1 GB
You Have: 1024 MB PASS 
Operating System
Minimum: Windows XP/Vista only
You Have: Microsoft Windows XP Professional (Build Service Pack 22600)
PASS 
Video Card
Minimum: NVIDIA(R) GeForce(R) 6600 GT 128 MB DirectX(R) 9.0c-compatible card with Pixel Shaders 2.0b support or equivalent (ATI(R) Radeon(R) x700) with latest DirectX drivers
You Have: ATI Radeon 9600 (ATI Radeon Graphics Processor AGP (0x4150)) PASS 
Video Card Features - Minimum attributes of your Video Card

Video RAM: Required - 128 MB , You have - 256 MB
Video Card 3D Acceleration: Required - Yes , You have - Yes
Video HW Transform & Lighting: Required - Yes , You have - Yes
Vertex Shader Ver.: Required - 2.0 , You have - 2.0
Pixel Shader Ver.: Required - 2.0 , You have - 2.0

Video Card Driver Version (DirectX)
Your driver version number is: 6.14.10.6833
DirectX Version
Minimum: DirectX version 9.0c (included) or higher
You Have: 9.0c PASS 
Sound Card
Minimum: Yes
You Have: SB Live! Audio [FF80] PASS 
Sound Card Driver Version
Your driver version number is: 5.10

Free Disk Space
Minimum: 8 GB
You Have: 11.6 GB PASS 
DVD
Minimum: 8X Speed DVD-ROM or faster
You Have: BENQ DVD DD DW1620 PASS, but the Speed could NOT be analyzed.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

I would guess that your processor isn't up to speed (going by what you've posted above). The game needs 2, it says you have 1.53 (ignore this if it's a dual core). 

System requirements lab isn't always correct :smile:


----------



## Muchacho NL (Aug 1, 2008)

> Performance Rated at 2.60 GHz


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

That doesn't actually mean much, unless you've overclocked it. 

You Have: 1.86 GHz Performance Rated at 2.79 GHz < That's what it says for me, but it doesn't mean my system is running @ 2.8, far from it.


----------



## Muchacho NL (Aug 1, 2008)

True, atm I've clocked it to 1.91 GHz.

But the 'Performance rated at 2.79' means that with that 1.86 GHz CPU Speed of yours you could play games which should have upto 2.79 GHz of Pentium Processors.
That's what it means.

But I think I've already figured it out:
It's the RAM.

Although I meet the minimum requirements I still have some programs which I can't shut down that require about 25MB of memory.
There are two: svchost.exe, explorer.exe.
Those two take up about 50 MB which magically drops the free memory to 974 Mb instead of 1024.
Counting up all neccessary processes I come to 300 MB of RAM usage.
I think THAT's why it won't run on my PC.


----------

